# I'm a Hypochondriac/anxiety ridden person with an unrelated IBS question



## MissAnxious (Jul 6, 2011)

I came here today because while I was scaring myself with IBS this website and all you have given me much support.I got out the shower the other day and while standing naked in the mirror I noticed a symmetrical indentation or shadow across the upper thigh (both). I immediately when to Google and couldn't find much other than no one knowing exactly what it is and muscular degeneration! omg... I noticed that it lines up perfectly with the bathroom counter where I spend about an hour every morning leaning onto while doing makeup/hair and about a half hour everynight doing my nightly face regimen, etc... The indentations don't hurt and there is no discoloration. The shadow is only seen while standing straight and when I look closely at my thigh you can see where it appears a bit thicker on the top and then swoops down to my normal leg. I can feel it when i rub my hand across it.I called the nurse line and they say it doesn't seem worrisome because I don't have pain/discoloration or any other swelling. But I was just curious if anyone else has experienced this?


----------

